

How to Decline Job Applicants? - Cinnamon
http://www.onrota.com/blog/how-to-decline-job-applicants/

======
Tim_M
Sometimes it's not rejection that's the issue but the employers laziness to
explain why the applicant failed. It is fair to let all applicants know so
they can stop making the same mistakes or just know in general what to improve
on.

------
Psyonic
My experience with this is that most companies today just stop communicating
with you, and don't even have the courtesy to tell you that you were rejected.

